# McPherson Guitars



## SeamusJenkin (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm new here, and besides my last account & posts being lost by the server problem, I haven't really said much. Every question I had about guitar tech & theory seems to be already answered! It's been great to read from people who are passionate about guitars. Anyways, reading about the Andrew White guitars a few posts back, I was vaguely reminded of a guitar make that I had seen in a Demo Booth in an airport terminal in the states last year. I was in a rush to board my plane, so I didn't stop to take a closer look/demo the guitars, but I remembered the sound hole design & the name. They also had an interesting cantilevered neck design that's supposed to improve tonal projection/vibration of the guitar top-or so they claim. McPherson guitars (http://mcphersonguitars.com/activea.asp). 

I've been playing acoustic guitar & harmonica leisurely for over 6 years, and while I learned on a $300 Alvarez RD8 (just sold it unfortunately  ), I've always had my eye on Taylor's top end acoustic/electric line (600 series & up). They just sound amazing to my ear, especially plugged-in. Even though me affording a premium guitar is still years down the road, I thought I'd ask about this lesser known McPherson Guitars company. Has anyone played one before? I'd be really curious to hear how their acoustic/tonal performance compares to the Taylor ac/el line that I like so well. They claim to be 'premium' guitars with 'incredible sound,' and their prices certainly reflect their claim.

Thanks guys!

Cheers,

Seamus


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I haven't had the chance to play one, yet.

The Twelfth Fret is a dealer and they have some nice pictures and sound clips on their site.

Good luck on your quest for a new acoustic guitar. There are literally dozens of top end makers in the same price range as the Taylor series you mentioned. Try as many as you can!


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I came across this review in a premier guitar mag.Rated pretty highly 
http://www.premierguitar.com/Magazine/Issue/2008/Jul/McPherson_MG_3_5_Review.aspx
As with any guitar its better to try and play as many of the same brand before buying.Good luck and welcome to the forum.:wave:


----------



## SeamusJenkin (Dec 17, 2008)

Trying to find a retailer in my area that carries McPherson has been fruitless so far, but maybe I'll stumble upon one in the future by chance. Thanks everyone for the posts & PMs, I really appreciate the input. Happy New Years!!

Cheers,

Seamus


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

There's a couple of on-going hot threads posted on the Acoustic Guitar Forum that you may want to have a look at...


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*I've played a few of these*

Very Very nice guitars. Definitely worth the money. Another contender in the High-End small production house world like Bourgeois, Collings, Goodall, and Santa Cruz. 
Would I buy one?? Probably not, as the sound is not quite what I look for, but I wouldn't buy an Olsen either, though I think they are stunningly good instruments.


----------

